# bump fire/slide fire stocks



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you guys know anything about these? I've herd about them and looked a few videos up. They seem really cool. Plus they could be a great thing to have since most people can't buy an assault rifle. I know they are a little tricky to handle, and kind of inaccurate. But they are just cool. You can basically make a LMG out of them. What I was thinking is I would buy an AK/RPK style bump fire stock and put it on a RPK (when i get of age to do so). I wanted to know what some of you guys think on this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"But they are just cool."

You know what is really cool? Becoming technically and tactically proficient with your weapon. Conserving ammunition and making your shots count.

I guess it is clear I am not a fan of bump-fire. :lol:


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

An expensive toy that gets more expensive every time you send rounds down range. Concentrate on your marksmanship and make your rounds count, do not depend on spray and pray.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You Do Not Need A Bump Fire Stock. You Can Do The Same Thing With Your Thumb And A Carhart Coat Or Your Pocket. I Find It Is Easier In The Upper Corner Of The Pocket Of My Carhart Than My Jeans Pocket. Thirty Rounds In Three Seconds And About Fifteen Bucks. Every One Wants To See And Do It. No One Wants To Pay The Bill For The Ammo You Burn Down In Three Seconds.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

These stocks just prove that P.T. Barnum was right. As far as "Cool" I agree with Denton! Being able to place your shot where you want it to go consistently and accurately is far "cooler" than spraying lead God knows where and endangering everyone in your general vicinity!!! Mall Ninja item in my opinion!!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Full auto fire is for suppression, to keep the bad guy's head down while maneuver teams move up/around him to blow him away. limited use in my opinion. Not worth the money and a waste of ammo. My 2 cents.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have one on an Ak but really don't use it as it really is a good way to waste ammo. Once a year or so I do blast thru a couple of mags using the bump stock and it
it does work well! I have the Fostech industries "Bumpski" on mine and it works well and is well built (all metal). There is a switch on the bottom of it for semi or "continuous"
fire. I leave it in semi as that is pretty much all I shoot and the stock itself looks good and works just fine for semi fire. I thought it was kinda cool to try it and it was but that quickly wore off.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK...Full auto fire or any semblance of it looks cool and well...it is fun as hell to do. However unless you have tons of ammo and are facing down the mass waves of attacking enemy...and doing it on either a tripod mounted machine gun or at least an improved aiming stake...(i.e grazing fire) you are just wasting tons of ammo. I have been on over 100 assaults with a shit load of rounds down range and I can say honestly, I have never used the full auto, or the 3 round burst...each shot was well aimed or at least rapidly aimed. Yes I missed a lot....but I hit a lot too. If you go full auto..or bump fire...You're just gonna miss faster. I have an m4 and I wouldn't even consider making it full auto if I had the parts and the knowledge to do it. I can't afford it...munitions or in risk.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was a website or YouTube video, can't remember where I saw it, called poor mans machine gun a while back. Guy wrapped a rubber band around the trigger and mag well. Worked the same as a slide fire.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> These stocks just prove that P.T. Barnum was right. As far as "Cool" I agree with Denton! Being able to place your shot where you want it to go consistently and accurately is far "cooler" than spraying lead God knows where and endangering everyone in your general vicinity!!! Mall Ninja item in my opinion!!!


Exactly what he said.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Was a website or YouTube video, can't remember where I saw it, called poor mans machine gun a while back. Guy wrapped a rubber band around the trigger and mag well. Worked the same as a slide fire.


I just looked that up on youtube. That is amazing! I will have to try that when I get older.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you have that much money to waste on ammo. While I agree it looks cool. $0.33 around or $10 a mag for 2 seconds of cool isn't cool. For the price of a slide fire, I can put a thousand round away or more.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Slide Fire stocks are expensive, ugly, ergonomically *uncomfortable*, and just completely impractical and wasteful, just as every poster before me has stated. If you _gave_ me one for free, I would sell it and buy ammunition.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Waste of money.

My brother in law ( who I've written about a few times) has one and has never used it. What he buys I don't. Simple.

Get really good at firing your semi-auto with iron sights. Two rounds center mass and one to the head. Advance to some good optics, once again two rounds center mass, one to the head. Get a nice light for a weapon to use at night. Practice two rounds center mass, one to the head. When you become a bazzilionaire and have zero debt, go ahead and but some tacti-cool stuff. 

I liken this to baseball. Fundamentals Fundamentals Fundamentals, then some more fundamentals. When you get to the bigs, fundamentals. When you stay in the bigs for 20 plus years, go ahead and get some tacticool shit.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have one on a AK and one on a AR. You can do a mag dump it takes about three seconds to burn 30 rounds. I prefer to do three round bursts of aimed fire instead of mag dumps. I never was able to master the rubber band trick and the belt loop trick is not aimed fire.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No practical place in survival.


----------

